# BC-Beta von eine Buffed Server runterladen



## Sadie (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, die Beta auf einen eurer Server zu laden? Sozusagen als Service für alle Betatester und als Werbung.

Ich weiß, 2GB ist nicht grade wenig aber ihr könntet sowas einbauen, dass nur Leder des Sonderheftes den Server benutzen können. Wie umsetzbar? Fragt meinetwegen einfach was das 10te Wort auf Seite xx ist oder das xte wort einer Bildunterschrift.

Mit der Werbung würdet ihr genau eine Zielgruppe treffen - die leute die umbedingt die wow-beta spielen wollen und auch richtig hinterher sind.

Für mich kommt die Idee leider zuspät (bis das umgesetzt ist dauerts bestimmt ein paar stunden) aber ich denke es gibt noch einige, die den Service dankend annehmen würden.

Grüße Sadie



PS: Damit mit dem wort keiner schummelt, könntet ihr ja so 10 verschiedene Fragen machen die random verwendet werden.


----------



## Xathras (15. Oktober 2006)

Weder die 2Gb noch der Wille bzw. Ideenreichtum der Seitenbetreiber sind ihmo hier das Problem. 

Eher das die Software nicht ohne Key funktioniert. Da der Key nur auf den Blizzardservern den neuen Content freigibt. Die Executable allein würde dir somit gar nichts bringen. 

Blizzard will gar nicht jeden testen lassen, denn sonst hätten sie ja eine "open beta" gemacht. Bei einer "closed beta" wie hier ist das testen nur einigen wenigen vorbehalten...


----------



## Sadie (16. Oktober 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> Weder die 2Gb noch der Wille bzw. Ideenreichtum der Seitenbetreiber sind ihmo hier das Problem.
> 
> Eher das die Software nicht ohne Key funktioniert. Da der Key nur auf den Blizzardservern den neuen Content freigibt. Die Executable allein würde dir somit gar nichts bringen.
> 
> Blizzard will gar nicht jeden testen lassen, denn sonst hätten sie ja eine "open beta" gemacht. Bei einer "closed beta" wie hier ist das testen nur einigen wenigen vorbehalten...



Du hast mich glaube ich missverstanden. mir ging es darum, den Beta Client anzubieten da die Betatester heftige Probleme mit dem Download haben. viele brauchen über 10-15 Stunden für den Download.

(also für die Leute, die nen Key haben)


----------



## Pypor (16. Oktober 2006)

Naja ich muss es nicht haben von daher wäre es mir egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (16. Oktober 2006)

Sadie schrieb:


> Du hast mich glaube ich missverstanden. mir ging es darum, den Beta Client anzubieten da die Betatester heftige Probleme mit dem Download haben. viele brauchen über 10-15 Stunden für den Download.
> 
> (also für die Leute, die nen Key haben)



auch so... sollten sie aber nicht über den buffed.de server machen, da der eh schon extrem langsam läuft mit einigen timeouts zwischendurch.
das problem dürfte sich eh langsam relativieren, da so langsam alle ihren beta-client haben sollten


----------

